
Rogers Waters Talks Ideas - apress
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2011/04/rogers_waters_t.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+InfectiousGreed+%28Paul+Kedrosky%27s+Infectious+Greed%29
======
tincholio
Why not link to the original article (
[http://us.ft.com/ftgateway/superpage.ft?news_id=fto040120111...](http://us.ft.com/ftgateway/superpage.ft?news_id=fto040120111236453606)
) instead of blogspamming???

